# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Перекрасим форум?

## Красный_Кот

В черные тона? не.. я не против расцветки... не подумайте

----------


## Pechalka

не...в чёрные что-то не хочется...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

в фаерфоксе и опере есть опция для цветов, каждый может делать что хочет без напрягов для других. я например берегу своё зрение и у меня фон синий и текст белый, так меньше нагрузка на глаза.

----------


## Красный_Кот

> не...в чёрные что-то не хочется...


 Ну давайте веселой серой расцветкой7)

----------


## grey

Давайте так. Даю адрес http://vbskins.ru/ там много-много всяких оболочек для движка, на котором этот форум. Каждый кому понравится какой либо скин с того сайта пишите его сюда, можно несоклько, но максимум 3. Название для удобства чтения заключайте в жирный цвет. Начну я:

*DarkVision – Premium vBulletin 4 Skins*

----------


## огрызок тепла

а можно мне цветочки и зайчики?ну пусть будут зайчики!ну пожалуйстаааааааааа!

----------


## Black Angel

IMHO, и так у форума вполне нормальное оформление, да и более привычное

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Давайте так. Даю адрес http://vbskins.ru/ там много-много всяких оболочек для движка, на котором этот форум. Каждый кому понравится какой либо скин с того сайта пишите его сюда, можно несоклько, но максимум 3. Название для удобства чтения заключайте в жирный цвет. Начну я:
> 
> *DarkVision – Premium vBulletin 4 Skins*


 Я "ЗА". хороший скин. мну нравится

----------


## Красный_Кот

*AuG – Green_Black SMC Style – V401 Gold* как вам такой вариант? готичненько)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

незнаю, я вообще против чёрного... и читать неудобно и слишком давит психологически... или у нас все на позитиве?)))

----------


## =( ^_^)=

а может просто лого поменяем. дефолтное конечно очень прикольное, но уже надоедает
вот например:

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я вообще лого не вижу.вбуллетин  написано. слово какое-то непонятное...
давайте разноцветными буковками лого сделаем?мне понравилось)

----------


## riogo

А зачем менять? данные цвета давно нас от других подобных форумов, единственно что пропало от того нас отличало, это наша прекрассная роза

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

цвет шрифта менять то Не надо ( чтобы не было  нагрузки на зрение )

А добавить можно вот что: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...5465#post65465 
картинку Смерть с косой !!  на весь экран  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.Nullus

А еще бы аватарки как-нибудь присобачить....Знаю что я ламер,  если бы это было возможно, давно бы это сделали...

----------


## pobarabanus

категорически против . и вообще устроили тут детский сад . серьезней надо быть .

----------


## U.F.O.

согласен, сходите в детский магазин и купите там набор фламастеров, не превращайте форум в изщадие гламура и пафаса..

----------


## U.F.O.

нада цветок вернуть, который был в 2007 году и провести реформу аватаризаций. что бы вернуть форуму первозданный и девственный вид.. (

----------


## Pechalka

надо изменить цвет форума на более яркий чтоли,но не знаю на какой.сами решайте

----------


## U.F.O.

а помоему нада, што бы выбор был. т.к. не все хотят чуствовать себя 'стильными и модными'

----------


## tventin2

> надо изменить цвет форума на более яркий чтоли,но не знаю на какой.сами решайте


 Это почему это "надо"? 
А розу, да, надо бы вернуть. Это возможно?

----------


## Aleks

Никому не кажется, что на форуме стало слишком мого красного?

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Никому не кажется, что на форуме стало слишком мого красного?


 Да, его действительно слишком много. Особенно профиль вообще невозможно смотреть. 
Хотя, можно выбрать обычный стиль - там нормально получается.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ничего не понимяу. форум как форум. красного  больше не стало...

----------


## Aleks

Ух ты! Обычный стиль творит чудеса!:)

*огрызок тепла*, поменяй стиль форума на "Как в настройках форума";)

----------


## stre10k

по мне так картинку вернуть вместо vbSilver или какую нибудь новую нарисовать и достаточно

----------


## rbiyks

> по мне так картинку вернуть вместо vbSilver или какую нибудь новую нарисовать и достаточно


 Интересно, а какую картинку можно было бы нарисовать по теме форума? Может, конкурс устроить стоит?
))

----------


## stre10k

Кто перекрасил заголовки тем в красный??? О_о 
ужасно смотрится, с точки зрения дизайна - не дай бог кто чужой увидит... темы все таки разрабатываются профессионалами и есть такое понятие как цветовая гамма... давайте тогда уж все текстуры параллельно сместим в красную область

----------


## Freezer2007

верните цветочек(
разверошил закрома родины, нашёл его)

----------


## retorika

На этом форуме тематика и так не для всех, а вы еще огромными красными буквами название тем сделали, когда ее открываешь. Ну что то вроде - *Я ЗАВТРА УМРУ, МОЕ ТЕЛО СОЖГУТ ИЛИ ЗАКОПАЮТ*? На работе неудобно как то открывать...

----------


## grey

Форум обновлён до новой версии. Дизайн по умолчанию, так что заявки на изменения дизайна принимаются!

----------


## Another

Да добавьте пожалуйста еще тем. Ведь наверное можно сделать так, что был какой-то набор тем. Насколько я знаю форумы обычно позволяют такое. Да еще с русификацией смотрю не все лады. Часть надписей на английском. В глаза бросаются....

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

Все итак нормально, за новую версию движка спасибо, теперь удобнее работать с цитатами.

----------


## Эндер

Как сделать все обратно? Я скоро с ума сойду от этих нововведений.

----------


## evalia

> Как сделать все обратно? Я скоро с ума сойду от этих нововведений.


 напоминает страдания жжистов по поводу нововведений СУПа %).
но, вообще, да, не очень удобно, особенно, если с телефона (как я) сидишь, ибо часть заголовков друг на друга наползает.

----------


## fuсka rolla

нельзя людям с неустойчивой психикой (депрессующим) подкидывать задачи с адаптацией в пространстве- удар же какой!

----------


## Каин

Посветлее стало, эт нормально, главное, что бы в черном все не было.

----------


## Гражданин

Не знаю.Предыдущее оформление меня всем устраивало. Просто видимо к этому надо привыкнуть.

----------


## Каин

Все обновляется. И быть чему-то старомодному не актуально. Да, для старых пользователей непривычно, но сколько их здесь?,- подавляющее меньшинство, по сравнению с теми, кто сюда в будущем будет заходить. Для меня, старый дизайн привычней, но если бы я перед собой первый раз видел оба дизайна, то несомненно признал бы последний более современным, а "современней" предполагает "лучше".

----------


## grey

Внизу в левом углу есть выбор стилей (около выбора языка). Повыбирайте, кому что понравится больше отпишите - поставлю по умолчанию.
А вообще дизайн берётся тут - http://vbskins.ru/category/vb4skin/ - можете посмотреть, может большинству какой то один понравится и я его сюда поставлю.

----------


## Римма

Хм... нынешний стимпанковский ничего так)

----------


## splin

не привычно но мне нравиться!

----------


## Каин

Этот стиль (3) хуже предыдущего тем, что пол экрана остается незадействованным, все сужено,а также имена пользователей смешивается по цвету с остальным текстом.  Я за первый по списку (изначальный).

----------


## Another

Действительно, увидев самый худший вариант сразу стал нравится тот что был (это как раз сейчас первый в списке). Вот оно "все познается в сравнении".

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

Дек, да. А я вообщем о чем выше писал =)

----------


## zmejka

Прошу прощения,что пишу не в той теме,форум ужасно тормозит сегодня,тему о технических проблемах сейчас вообще не найду (  все было нормально до сегодняшнего дня,сегодня же,как поменяли настройки,или что там(я чайник в этом :Frown:  ),невозможно практически темы читать,так тормозит,это сообщение уже полдня отправить не могу(захожу я с телефона).Собственно вопрос:можно ли с телефона заходить как то по другому,чтобы так не тормозило?

----------


## Another

Странно. У меня не тормозит, хотя инет мегабит и канал забит торентокачкой. Может просто у Вас связь там плохая? А так раньше форум часто страдал подобной проблемой. Порой даже не доступен бывал.

----------


## evalia

может, все же лучше что-нибудь менее пестрое? например, это -- http://vbskins.ru/semblance-professional-grey/?

----------


## Игорёк

Я за то чтобы было все по старому. Надоела уже куча неприяных нюансов. С личкой какие-то непонятки, работа стала медленнее, да и вообще не вижу смысла что-то менять.

----------


## Failure

> Я за то чтобы было все по старому...


 Игорёк, движок форума обновлять необходимо в целях безопасности. Так что даунгрейдить с 4 версии назад на 3, я думаю, никто не будет.

Что касается оформления, то grey предложил нам выбрать то, что понравится большинству, вот здесь: http://vbskins.ru/category/vb4skin/

----------


## XoMKa

Не знаю чего тут такого страшного =) По моему красиво и для меня стало намногооо удобней пользоватся форумом.

----------


## Selbstmord

Ух ты, супер форум сделали, зашел - аж не узнал. Все нравится)

----------


## виктор

Печально, что в сообщениях можно писать только один вид грустных смайликов, а веселых - много. Несправедливо. На таком форуме должно быть наоборот :Frown: 
ЗЫ: не обращайте внимания, это я флужу просто :Confused:

----------


## Каин

А меня до сих пор убивает две обложки на форуме. Светлая нормальная, но вот коричневая, вообще хрен что разберешь. Неужели нельзя оставить только одну светлую, или есть такие, которым по нраву темная, так там даже время сообщений не видно в оглавление.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

а мне нравится этот "коричневый говноскин")  уж лучше обычного голубовато-белого оформления

----------

